# Getting switch wires out to light on 2500HD.



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

I have an '02 2500HD Silverado with the Plow Prep Package including the aux light switch on the dash. Did Chevrolet have the foresight to pre drill a hole somewhere in the truck to get the wires out to the light? 

I have been reading about guys who have drilled holes in the roof or in the 3rd brake light to get the wires out but I would rather not drill any holes in my truck if I can help it. Does anyone know if an existing hole somewhere in the cab that would work to get these wires out to a roof light? I have an extended cab.

Thanks for any advice,

Joel B.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

From what I understand you can access the wires if you drop the headliner a little. Drilling a hole is not really necessary to get the wire outside. I pulled out my third brake light and ran the wire for my XM radio antenna through the opening, and just put the light back(this was on my 2000 GMC sierra). In the 4 years that I had it it never leaked ounce. The light has a rubber gasket around it, and it should seal around the wire as long at it is not too big. If the wire is to big, then you can always cut a notch around the light opening to fit the wire through. There is some recessed metal around the light that you should be able to remove a small notch from to get the wire out. Pull the light off you should be able to see what I mean.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JOEL......I can assume you found the "beacon light wires in the roof right?
If not post and I will tell ya how to pull them out without tearing your headliner up.

There is no other factory drilled hole for the beacon light.

On my 01 I fished out the wires and added a M/f plug. One end for my magnetic beacon and the other to the beacon wires.
When needed I would lead the beacon light thru the door jamb and hook up.
I would tuck the truck side plug in the edge of the headliner..... out of sight when not used.

The 3rd brake light is a good idea too !

Another is to lead them in thru the vents in the back of the cab. Between the bed and back of box. But wires toooo long and exposed IMO.......geo


----------



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

sonjaab said:


> JOEL......I can assume you found the "beacon light wires in the roof right?
> If not post and I will tell ya how to pull them out without tearing your headliner up.


I haven't looked for them yet, they are suppoedly in the "B" pillar on the driver's side??? Thank you for any advice in finding them.

Joel B.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Drop the headliner. It will be up there, you dont have to take it all the way down, it will be taped up in a bundle up there. Either unscrew your 3 brake light and run it out under neath it or run the wires out the litle plastic grate vent deal thats between the cab and the bed.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

When you remove the trim to get to the wires you might see a set of vents on the back wall of the cab. At least that's the way it is on my 04 1500 silverado. I ran a 4 wire trailer light harness through it and connected a receiving harness to the lights. This makes the lights easy to remove when they're not needed.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, if it's a regular cab, pull back your B-Pillar and the band that goes around from B-Pillar to B-Pillar. This will expose the wires and the Vent. Pull wires down, push through the vent. I then loomed them and ran them up my Backrack to my Strobe Beacon.

Sure wish they (GM) would have offered a few more pre-wired/relayed push button switches on the dash. I'd love to have one for rear Aux. lights, and maybe one for my salt spreader vibrator. I don't mind wiring trucks, but if it's already done and done well.....


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

YO...............

http://www.gmupfitter.com pg 27 from memory

You will be looking for a "heavy brown + and heavy black wire-

You can fish them out with a good eye, flashlight, and a coat hanger
without messing with the headliner. Those cheap plastic clips break easy
on those ex-cabs headliners.

Reg cab NO problem..Pull off the plastic piece in the B pillar left rear.
Then pull them down to you !!!! Ex cabs ya pull the rear seat ! 

Remember this is the area in both trucks where the relay and wires are located for the beacon light ! The brown and black wires are AFTER the relay in the pillar.
The deadhead in the headliner somewhere in a coil........

Also you can remove the little overhead console. Just pull the screws 2?
Drop it down and sometimes they are sitting right there !

........geo


----------



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

If you push on the headliner, can you feel the wires up there?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

No need to.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JOEL.....Nah....Ya can't feel them. There is a insulation blanket above the headliner . Since you have a ex-cab the best way is to remove the left side upper rear door latch cover. (pulls off) Then do the eyeball, flashlight, and coat hanger deal.


----------

